

How Government Data Can Improve Lives (Richard H. Thaler) - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/13/business/13view.html

======
nabraham
It may seem so obvious that more data is better for social welfare, and in 95%
of cases it probably is better.

But parties incur costs when processing more data. For e.g., Dodd-Frank
mandates that issuers of ABS securities issue loan by loan data that the
credit ratings agencies used to crunch. Private parties will now become their
own ratings agencies. More disclosure is probably still good on the whole, I'm
just pointing out there are costs too.

